# Common Brothers Ltd.



## willy hardy (Jan 26, 2014)

Did anyone on this site sail on the Border Reiver or the Border Hunter in the early 1960s?


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

I was a cadet on borderreiver 61 to 63 24 months the third mate on border hunter 64/65 appox, two very happy ships great time great master and hard working.


----------



## willy hardy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I sailed 5th Engineer on the Reiver and Hunter in 1959and 1960 4th Engineer on Afghanistan.
Enjoyed my time on both tankers, not too much on the ore carrier.


----------

